# Smoked bones



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm...personally, I won't give smoked bones. Nor will I give raw bones that aren't fully edible.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

"Raw bones that aren't fully edible" would be what? Just regular bones to chew on or be able to be eaten? Probably should take the time to read the book on raw feeding I have seen recomended here. :confused2:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

katbrat said:


> "Raw bones that aren't fully edible" would be what? Just regular bones to chew on or be able to be eaten? Probably should take the time to read the book on raw feeding I have seen recomended here. :confused2:


Edible raw bones are those you would feed for a meal - for example turkey necks, chicken quarters, chicken legs, pork ribs, lamb ribs, etc.

Non-edible raw bones are marrow bones, soup bones, etc. They are so hard they cannot actually be eaten.


----------

